# Using a WebCam USB Stick

## kami22

Hi,

i have got an usb-Stick from a wireless Webcam. If i plug in the Stick i get this output:

[  195.522120] usb 4-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[  195.688399] usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0d98, idProduct=17a0

[  195.688411] usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  195.688418] usb 4-2: Product: Digital Wireless Camera 

with lsusb i find this:

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0d98:17a0 Mars Semiconductor Corp.

Is it possible to use this stick under Linux. I was searching on the internet but i don't find any support.

Thanks a lot.

Cu kami22

----------

## charles17

Did you try with CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MARS enabled in the kernel?  

Then see the Removable media wiki article.

----------

## kami22

Is there a way to find out, before i recompile the kernel, if the USB vendor-ID is supported?

Thanks a lot.

Cu kami22

----------

## charles17

Recompiling the kernel is not sooo difficult.

----------

## kami22

Hi,

i now checked my config and gspca_mars is as a module build in. I use modprobe gspca_mask and get this output from lsmod:

gspca_mars             16384  0 

gspca_main             36864  1 gspca_mars

videodev              131072  2 gspca_main,gspca_mars

usbcore               200704  11 uas,asix,usb_storage,ohci_hcd,ohci_pci,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,gspca_main,gspca_mars,usbhid,usbnet

But there is no device like video0 or anything else.

Maybe you can help me.

Cu kami22

----------

## charles17

 *kami22 wrote:*   

> But there is no device like video0 or anything else.
> 
> Maybe you can help me.

 

What does modinfo gspca_mars show?

And what the other modules?

----------

## kami22

Hi,

this is the output:

filename:       /lib/modules/4.0.0-kali1-amd64/kernel/drivers/media/usb/gspca/gspca_mars.ko

license:        GPL

description:    GSPCA/Mars USB Camera Driver

author:         Michel Xhaard <mxhaard@users.sourceforge.net>

alias:          usb:v093Ap050Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*

depends:        videodev,gspca_main,usbcore

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.0.0-kali1-amd64 SMP mod_unload modversions 

Cu kami22

----------

## charles17

What about V4L driver? Did you check gentoo wiki for USB webcam experience?

----------

## kami22

Hi,

v4l is implemented in the kernel, but there is also no video0 device???

Cu kami

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kami22,

Your device is 

```
idVendor=0d98, idProduct=17a0
```

The gspca_mars.ko kernel module only knows 

```
alias: usb:v093Ap050Fd
```

so it won't bind to your device.

That's Vendor 093A Device 050F.

Google knows nothing, that's rare.  Grepping the kernel (4.8.0) sources does not return anything that looks like Vendor 0d98.

So, if it works, it will be UVC, an out of kernel module or even adding your Vendor and Device IDs to an existing driver.

As Google is silent, I suspect that the camera just works, in which case it will be UVC.

There is another remote possibility - you have the only example of a dVendor=0d98, idProduct=17a0 ever made  :)

If you pastebin your

```
lsusb -vvv
```

I'll look over the camera entry.

----------

## Ghost67

Hi, the device isn't unique, I've twice! (So twice more reason to find a way to work)

here the lsusb -vvv you ask for (May that help us)

http://pastebin.com/UmUFSJY1

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ghost67,

```
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0d98:17a0 Mars Semiconductor Corp.

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class
```

I was rather hoping that the class would be Video.

That doesn't rule out UVC.

As its a USB 1.10 device, its fairly old.  I have a webcam for the last century like that. 

USB 1.1 only provides 12Mbit/sec.  That's not enough for a VGA image without using compression.

Compression techniques in webcams vary widely, so you may find that you can only use video modes that do not need compression.

As an educated guess, try the kernel UVC driver.

----------

## Ghost67

I've launch 

```
sudo modprobe uvcvideo
```

here is the prompt for  *Quote:*   

> dmesg | tail

 

```

[   27.366829] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[   84.455842] FS-Cache: Netfs 'cifs' registered for caching

[   84.456489] Key type cifs.spnego registered

[   84.456547] Key type cifs.idmap registered

[ 7268.880844] media: Linux media interface: v0.10

[ 7268.905887] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[ 7268.916764] gspca_main: v2.14.0 registered

[ 7268.919863] usbcore: registered new interface driver mars

[29784.652015] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[29784.652050] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)
```

And i've nothing in /dev/video

----------

